# M. Balfouri Sling Enclosure



## Antility (May 30, 2018)

hello to all of the people

do you think this will be a nice enclosure for 2 M. Balfouri 1 inch slings?


----------



## Apestabrook (May 30, 2018)

yes, however i would cover more of the top of the tube, provide more darkness for the sling, make it feel safer.


----------



## RonnyT (May 30, 2018)

You should switch out the hide. The hide should never have an ending, the tarantula should be able to go under the hide to dig. With what you have it can't burrow.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 30, 2018)

Could just cut it in half long ways

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JBarbaresi (May 31, 2018)

Or take the tube out altogether.  Throw in another little piece of cork bark.  They will burrow under the cork bark and live mostly in the substrate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scarabyte (May 31, 2018)

JBarbaresi said:


> Or take the tube out altogether.  Throw in another little piece of cork bark.  They will burrow under the cork bark and live mostly in the substrate.


 for small slings i use tiny red solo cups, cut the back out so the sling can keep digging, haven't had any issue


----------



## Antility (May 31, 2018)

hello to all the people

I videotaped me unpacking 1 of the balfouri's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 9, 2018)

You may just end up with one fat one w/that size container.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Antility (Jun 12, 2018)

viper69 said:


> You may just end up with one fat one w/that size container.


I housed them seperately dont worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

